# breeding question...



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i been reading that the cock take the hen place at 10am to even ever right but ever since my hen was siting i never saw the cock sit on the nest ..never it been like 2week now..the hen look so weak now....have ya seen that before ...is it ok? and how long till it'll hatch in that rate?


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Seems odd that the cock never sits. I have had instances when the hens much more than usual, but the cock does do some sitting. I would imagine your hen is leaving to get food and water. The eggs will hatch on schedule as long as someone is sitting. 
Hugh


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Gnuretiree said:


> Seems odd that the cock never sits. I have had instances when the hens much more than usual, but the cock does do some sitting. I would imagine your hen is leaving to get food and water. The eggs will hatch on schedule as long as someone is sitting.
> Hugh


when the hen get up to eat the egg is all out ..the cock just watch..next to her


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If this a new pair and first time on eggs, then that may be the cause. As Hugh mentioned, as long as the egg is being incubated by one of the pigeon it will hatch, but if the cock doesnt show an interest in even feeding the squabs, then thats going to be very hectic for the hen. 

Moreover I have read that the process of producing the pigeon milk in the crop of the parents happens during the brooding time sitting on the eggs, so if the cock is not sitting on the egg, it may not be producing the pigeon milk needed for feeding the squabs later when the eggs hatch.


----------

